# Buckeye Lake (Brooks Park)



## Vince™

Hey everyone. I've been lurking OGF for a couple years now, but never got around to making an account or posting anything until recently. I've been fishing for Carp pretty much all my life and euro style exclusively for about 3 years. 

A friend and I arrived at Buckeye Lake around 830 this morning and fished until the early afternoon. The water has cooled down quite a bit over the past week due to the colder nights. After feeling the water I wasn't expected to haul them like you sometimes can at Buckeye. I ended up with a couple carp and my buddy caught one. 

I'll try to post more stories and pictures here whenever I get out.

(Post count must be 2 or greater so the pictures will be in the next post.)


----------



## Vince™




----------



## SeanStone

Welcome to the site and congrats on a successful day of carp fishing.


----------



## carpslayer

Vince, 
where did you get hooked up with the euro stlye gear? 
i am looking and am reluctant to order from uk.. 
looking for a nice starter set?


----------



## Vince™

carpslayer said:


> Vince,
> where did you get hooked up with the euro stlye gear?
> i am looking and am reluctant to order from uk..
> looking for a nice starter set?


I've bought a majority of my euro gear online from shops here in the U.S. I've also traveled to West Side Bait & Tackle in Indianapolis for some of my gear. Here is a list of some of the shops I've bought gear from

www.carpkit.com (Canada, but shipping prices are great)
www.bigcarptackle.com
www.resistancetackle.com
www.scorpiontackle.com

I will let you know that you get what you pay for. What exactly are you looking for in your "starter kit?" Rods, reels, alarms, rod pod, etc?


----------



## cwcarper

Hey Vince - glad to see you joined. We need as many carpers on here as we can get.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Good to see you here Vince - 
We have been catching pretty well from Fairfield while fishing long range (Cats are thick down here though )


----------



## Vince™

Hey Gary,

Caught my first Mirror at Fairfield a few years ago, fully scaled to boot. I used to always go to that area when I was younger, but haven't made it back in a long time. I mainly just fish Liebs or Brooks if I go to Buckeye. You catching any size out there?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Size is consistant with the rest of the Lake but more Catfish when I fished fruity flavored baits - Good #'s though & a few giant Bluegills


----------



## Vince™

I seem to always have that problem with Tutti Frutti. I swear if we weren't carp anglers, we would be great catfishermen.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

Hey guys! New to this site as well. Just looking around and thought i'd stop by. What do you guys mostly use for bait, if i may ask. I live in chillicothe, ohio. I mainly fish the scioto river. But, i'm gonna try to get out more this year an try some new spots. My oldest son will graduate soon, so i wont have to travel all over ohio this summer going to baseball games. Hope that freetime leads to more wet lines. Well, it was nice to meet you all. Hope to make some new friends. Have a gr8 day.


----------



## Vince™

This is typically what I fish as fair as bait. http://www.flickr.com/photos/timjc513/ (TimJC, hope you don't mind me using your flickr. It came up with I searched oat method feeder)

This might be a little too advanced for the casual angler, but it does produce fish far better than any doughball I've ever used. If you don't want to go this far, I would say sweet corn is your best bet. Put a few kernels on the hook and don't be afraid to throw half of the can or more over top of where you are fishing. Hope this helps.

And if all else fails. Wheaties doughball with a few drops of Anise.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

hey vince! thanks...very good info. that feeder set-up looks really interresting. could you use those oat balls just like wheatie balls..or would they not stay on the hook very well? just wondering. where did you get that feeder set up at? never seen anything like that. never used anise oil on my wheaties. does that make much of a difference? hey, i thank you for the info. greatly appreciated. i look foward to learning much more from this site.


----------



## Vince™

The oat ball is more of just a way of chumming next to your hook. It packs around the feeder and after being in the water for a couple minutes it will break down. When the carp start feeding on the oats, your hook with the bait will be near by. The feeders can be found here https://www.resistancetackle.com/catalog.php?mode=publicview&ref=1227 This is more of a "euro technique" to carp fishing. 

It's tough to say if the anise makes a difference. It's one of those things where I used it, started catching on it and never stopped using it.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

ok, that makes sense. pretty cool. get them feedin on the chum an they cant miss the bait. i'll have 2 try the anise oil. i guess if u made the oat balls, you could just use that as chum an throw it out i guess. who knows, might have 2 try it. really appreciate the info.


----------



## Vince™

Yea, you don't even really need to pack the oats around one of the feeders. Just pack a few balls together and throw them right over top of where you casted. Don't be afraid to fish 1 rod close to the bank either, depending on the depth. I'm talking 3-5 feet in front of you. I've caught some pretty nice fish recently while fishing the "margins." Fishing in the margins also makes it very easy to chum the area. Just stay quite on the bank because the carp can be easily spooked.

I've never flavored my oats with anise to be honest. I've only flavored my "hookbaits." I suppose you could use vanilla or something sweet to flavor the oats. Plain is also just fine. 

You could flavor your wheatie doughball with anise, but I would keep the sweet corn plain.

Another easy way to chum is to toss in boiled deer/field/feed corn. Bring the corn and water to a boil and set the timer for 45-60 minutes. It will soften up the corn, bringing out the starches and sugars.


----------



## bruno19

Hey Vince, I'm new to this site and can't help but read your thread on carp, very interesting. We have been fishing off of north bank near the yacht club at Buckeye Lake recently. Have not had much luck. The water is about 10 ft deep in some areas. We've gotten some bites off bread balls set about 10 inches off a bobber. Any suggestions????

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Vince™

bruno, I've never fished specifically for Carp with a bobber although it most certainly can be done. Do you see a lot a surface action from the fish near the yacht club? People throwing in food and the Carp just sucking it in right off the surface? If this is true, floating bread might have some success. Take a piece of bread and tear off the crust. Next, fold the bread in half so you have a rectangle. Next, place your hook near the end of one side. Fold the bread on top of the hook and pinch down in the center. This will create a square with your hook inside. Make sure the outer edges are still fluffy which will allow the bread to float. Throw in some "freebie bread" on the top to get the Carp feeding if they are in the area. I would imagine if people are feeding them at the restaurant nearby, they will be very used to taking food from the surface.

If this doesn't work there is always sweet corn on the hook. Put a few kernels on the hook and you should be good to go. This could be done with a bobber or on the bottom. If you do fish the bottom, just throw a couple handfuls in the water where you are fishing to get them feeding.


----------



## bruno19

Yes we see a lot of surface activity in and around the yacht club. I will try folding the bread and maybe some corn also. I plan on throwing a line in later today. I will let you know if we hook something. Thanks for the tips!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

